# Citations?



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Citations, what are they good for? What do they mean to you? All I ever got is some stupid plaque thats had the same picture on it for god knows how long. Does this make you a better fisherman? Why do we have this program ?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Never got one so I wouldn't know. I've caught plenty of freshwater citations for bluecats, but never registered for them. Just a piece of paper to me, but it's fun to shoot for goals when you're fishing. I think they're mainly just braggin' rights.


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

Citations= junk. Unless your under 12 or a tourist


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

impress the girls.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Your funny wilson .......


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

j/k kinda. It is cool to see a young'en catch his first citation. 

Just don't see why some people once they get there citation for a certain species not even fish for them after that.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

They are for your old age,, that way you can brag to the youngens and say what a great fishman you use to be,,, untill the wife and kids came along 

Never did turn in my paper work on my cobe.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

I'm most proud of my sea mullet citations!


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

well is it possible for a person to reach a certain amout of citations to get sponorship and so on as if they where to get a world record? i do know they have classes or ranks in the is amount of citations on different species i.e. MASTERS for gettin catchin 5 different species of citaion spec, like my friend spiderhitch got his specle trout, striper, black and red drum and his cobia last year. 
there are others in the freshwater world too just my memory is a ltl off but i sure some1 might be able to shed some light on it.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

blakester said:


> Citations, what are they good for? What do they mean to you? All I ever got is some stupid plaque thats had the same picture on it for god knows how long. Does this make you a better fisherman? Why do we have this program ?


mostly cuz i want my bedroom wall to look like yours.


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

Lots of places want proof of excellence or a "resume" before they will sponsor an angler for a tournament or a be on their fishing team. The more citations one has will benefit them if being a tournament angler or on a Pro staff is their goal. Other than that it is just a pissing contest. 

I got more citations than you, therefore I'm a better angler. That type crap. Or it just feeds an ego. Some people have to strive to meet a criteria if it is set. It is part of their pyschie(sp) If the citation for rockfish was 80lb and they caught 10 fish at 78lbs they would be upset because the fish didn;t make citation. 

I used to fish with two guys that actually told me that my opinion didn't matter cause I had not caught as many citation fish as they had and they would decide where and how to fish. I just laughed. Needless to say I quit fishing with them.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

I always thought it was a incintive to get people to give info to the vmrc to help in managing gamefish but that's what I get for thinking I have and will always paper fish it gives you goals and such to set and wanna I get old as dirt one day and get alhimers atleast ill have my plagues to remimber my fishing days


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

It seems to me that it's exactly the same as having a deer mounted. It's just another type of trophy to comemerate a cool experience. I personally, have only filled out paperwork for 1 fish (out of a bunch caught) & have never bothered getting a deer mounted, but I guess I can see why people do it.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Dr. Bubba said:


> I'm most proud of my sea mullet citations!


I just want the dinner that goes along with that citation. :beer:


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I have one, and I was under 12 but not a tourist. Caught on my dad's boat that looked like the SS Minnow, and it was a 14 oz spot in 1972! Linwood Holton was the Governor who's fake signature is on the plaque. And it tasted quite good if my memory serves me correctly.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Can ya deep fry a citation in House Autry? What's it taste like?


----------



## hatterasbound (Sep 18, 2008)

al u have not eatn one of them yet?


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

basstardo said:


> I just want the dinner that goes along with that citation. :beer:


That's what I'm talkin bout!

I've got a few plaques on the wall, cobia, drum, and others . The sailfish on my 30th Bday wuz pretty cool!

Surf catches mean the most to me though. I've not registered every drum, nor will I. Luckily, nowadays, there is a friend and a camera readily available!


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

notso said:


> It seems to me that it's exactly the same as having a deer mounted. It's just another type of trophy to comemerate a cool experience. I personally, have only filled out paperwork for 1 fish (out of a bunch caught) & have never bothered getting a deer mounted, but I guess I can see why people do it.


i have to disagree with that now having a fish stuffed or repro. is like getting a deer mounted but i think of citiations the same as checking in a deer it helps with managment i mean if you wanna kill the fish go ahead if it will weigh then register it so it will help in the mang. of the speices i you release it then all the better still reg. it just think what if one day you are required to reg. and buy tags and such for each species that would suck
my stepdad told me a while back after i shot and nice deer and thought about getting it stuffed he said why if you cont. to hunt and the herd is managed well you will shoot a bigger one same thing with fish just my 2 cents


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

the answer - this is why we have the program

http://www.mrc.state.va.us/vswft/Angler_Guide/angler_web_vsft.pdf


----------



## jcarroll (Nov 18, 2008)

It says on the plaque "whose catch on rod and reel has been judged highly commendable."-- Oh yeah, and it usually is.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

oops


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

last summer i caught my first keeper cobia off the pier after 6 years of fishing for them, it weighed 61lbs and i ate that cobia and i got a sweet ass plack on my wall cuz i got a citation and i can look at that thang and think about it all the time. thats why i got a citation and so i can talk cool like this. and grilled blackend cobia is bangin my friend


----------



## skider (Feb 14, 2009)

I used to think citations were bull butwhen they started making you get a liscense I figured why not get something out of it plus they tell you the date when you caught that fish,:beer:


----------



## reelfishin (Nov 18, 2008)

I consider a citation a personal accomplishment. Simple as that. It is for my memories and my personal pleasure not to brag about to others. Shoot there will always be people that catch bigger fish than me but I will be the one who caught that citation and I will be the one who remembers the people , time and place where it was caught.


----------



## chefish (Aug 23, 2008)

It helps with the Alzhiemers..... If I can't remeember then it reminds me that I actually like to fish


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

I like the EGO boost it gives me  we all like to show off!
if a picture is worth a thousand words.. How much is a citation worth? ............


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Because the wife won't let me hang the girly calanders anymore and a plain wall in the garage just $ucks


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

I have a box full. If they mean so much I will change the name and sell for $100 each. I can even make FAKES. YEAH, its a thing that I was proud of as were you, but in the end, the only one that cares is YOU.


----------

